# Perfect day!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Fished with Mark Stephen and his wife Cathy today. I had donated a trip to Muscular Dystrophy and Mark won the raffle. We had great day things started good with steady action on good trout on our third stop. Mark said Cathy was the fisherperson in the family and he was not kidding. She was catching unhooking and baiting up live shrimp so I stayed out of her way GO GIRL! Mark was doing good too putting trout in the box. Then Cathy hooks into a big red after a good fight she say?s I want to catch some more of those. The trout slowed so after the reds we went it took several stops before I found them but both Mark and Cathy had the drags screaming and a limit of reds on ice in no time. Headed to the dock to clean them up and take some pictures. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">38 Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">10 Redfish<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Great job Capt.

How about donating a trip for all of non fish catching Florida panhandle anglers?


----------

